# It's snowing in Tahoe tonight!



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2009)

And I don't mean a little bit - it is coming down!

We came up for Oktoberfest and the Kokanee Salmon Festival - both fun events.  We will definitely put them on our Tahoe "must do" list.  At the Oktoberfest there was live German music, great food and beer at a reasonable price, souvenir beer steins, and a craft faire.

*Kokanee Salmon Festival - *

The salmon are spawning and you can get really close to them:


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll bet snow kinda makes you homesick for Kauai, huh?  

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy cow Denise -- great picture!!!  Was there any fishy smells there? Is this an annual event and usually at this time?


----------



## kapish (Oct 4, 2009)

*Looking forward to Tahoe next weekend ...*

Thanks for the note from Tahoe  

Here are a few pictures taken when we visited Lake Tahoe a few Octobers ago... 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Binoy counting the dead fish... [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Oooooh... look at all those fishies...[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]		[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Fall is a beautiful time to visit the Sierras.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Can you see the elk in there...? Neither could we...        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]      [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Wow! Cool! Here is the story of all those fish!![/FONT]​


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 4, 2009)

*Count down to Lake Tahoe*

We will be going to Lake Tahoe on October 17, 2009.  We will be staying at the Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge on the north side of the Lake.  The pictures submitted are fantastic. The snow report certainly lets us know what kind of clothes to bring. Tuggers have also been very helpful providing information about transportation and directions. I just love this website.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 4, 2009)

Not long ago, II has Marriott Timber Lodge as getaways at $427/week for a 2BR. I believe both this week and next were available. Wish I could just drop off everything and go


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Holy cow Denise -- great picture!!!  Was there any fishy smells there? Is this an annual event and usually at this time?



The fish are in fresh running water (Taylor Creek) so no smell, but since salmon die after they span, I'm not sure if it gets smelly later or not.  I imagine that after the fish die, the predators and scavengers clean up the stream pretty quickly.

Both festivals are annual events in October - not sure about the salmon festival, but this was the 14th annual Oktoberfest.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, we are at Sweetbriar in Kings Beach, CA on the North Shore.  Drove down to the Oktoberfest at Camp Richardson yesterday.  Nothing like drinking beer in the snow, reminds me of the St. Pat's Celebration at Missouri University of Science & Technology when I was going there many years ago.

It snowed hard at times on the way back.  This morning it is 23, a little colder than we had planned on, but any week at Lake Tahoe is a good week.  Today we are off to Carson and Virginia Cities.


----------



## kapish (Oct 5, 2009)

*Video Postcard: Salmon Spawning Run At Lake Tahoe*

http://cbs5.com/pets/Kokanee.salmon.Taylor.2.1226270.html


----------



## kapish (Oct 13, 2009)

*Gorgeous weather in Tahoe this weekend!*

Just returned from spending the long weekend in Tahoe. We had perfect weather for walks to the lake and to check out the Kokanee Salmon at Taylor Creek. Being mid October, this area was very very quiet. Very few tourists could be seen. I was expecting rain on Monday, instead it was sunny and mild.

Here are some pictures from our trip.





View from the trail at Lake Tahoe Taylor Creek Visitor Center ( http://twurl.nl/k2fout )





Kokanee Salmon @ at Lake Tahoe Taylor Creek Visitor Center ( http://twurl.nl/k2fout )





Kokanee Salmon @ at Lake Tahoe Taylor Creek Visitor Center ( http://twurl.nl/k2fout )





Life Cycle of the Kokanee Salmon





Trail at Lake Tahoe Taylor Creek Visitor Center ( http://twurl.nl/k2fout )


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures!  

I bet you just missed the snow.  We are having quite a storm in Northern CA right now, and it's headed that way!  We need the rain and snow, but I could do without the wind!


----------



## kapish (Oct 13, 2009)

*Escaped the snow ... and now watching the rain...*

We sure did escape the snow  and are back in the Bay Area now ... watching the rain ... and thinking of a nice cup of hot tea ...


----------



## Greg G (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, those fish photos are cool.

kapish

Great mountain photo.  Really beautiful scenery.

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 13, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Beautiful Pictures!
> 
> I bet you just missed the snow.  We are having quite a storm in Northern CA right now, and it's headed that way!  We need the rain and snow, but I could do without the wind!


We need it because we have had a drought for so long.  It is supposed to rain in southern California too but so far, only a few drops.  Just to get it slippery on the roads.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2009)

Here in Northern, CA, we have already had a record amount of rain for this date, and I'm so glad - we need it!


----------

